# mail/dcc-dccd - License DCC needs confirmation, but BATCH is defined



## Leander (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi,

I keep on getting "License DCC needs confirmation, but BATCH is defined" with mail/dcc-dccd when I use poudriere. Is there a new flag which I miss out?

Thanks


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 19, 2019)

If you want to accept this license, add it to `LICENSES_ACCEPTED`, e.g. add the following to /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf:

```
LICENSES_ACCEPTED+= DCC
```


----------



## Leander (Jun 19, 2019)

Worked. Thank you very much


----------

